# Round 2 - Club Stogie BOMBING RAID



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Wanted to let you gorillas know..............6 more boxes came in today. I am floored. The generousity and love you all have exteneded to me is way, way, way over the opt. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over the top.

Thank you ever sooooooooooooooooooo much.

I am working on taking and uploading pics.

In the mean time I nderstand tzaddi (Richard) took some phots of his devestation before he put it in the B52. 

If Richard would be kind enough to post his pics so others could see his handy work in bombing and taking pics! 

Thanks again. Really.


-


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i'm surprised you havent lost it yet FFF! i'd be in the insane house.


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Haha no kidding I would be in a crazy house or naked rolling all over those beautiful sticks as one gorilla stated!!


Jon:ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Scott,

I anticipated the confusion and to further add to your gift I took and am posting these photos not to show my generosity but as a gesture of brotherhood to counter the kaos that is your dinning room table. 

I sweetened the pot with a little 6 grapes after reading that you had tried it and liked it, and the fishing lure is something I thought you could appreciate.

Enjoy and bask in the glory of the love that is CS.

-Richard

P.S. The Cohiba was a stow away from a recent trip to Amsterdam, note the extra Euro band.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Richard!! Really. Notice in my mouth in the pic below.....seems I thought the fishing lure was a cigar.....


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Thanks Richard!! Really. Notice in my mouth in the pic below.....seems I thought the fishing lure was a cigar.....


*You are Legend!*

Now I have to leave and go to Chico


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

You deserve it you lucky bastage. :tu



fishforfree said:


> Notice in my mouth in the pic below.....seems I thought the fishing lure was a cigar.....


At some point in time the line between two of your hobbies was bound to be blurred. :r


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice. Lemme know when ya get mine.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

fishforfree said:


> Thanks Richard!! Really. Notice in my mouth in the pic below.....seems I thought the fishing lure was a cigar.....


Great pic Scott!!


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh how I love to watch them squirm!!! You most definitely deserve it all my friend!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome. Love seeing a brother get the crap knock out of them. Way to go guys. Oh yea. You'll love the Six Grapes. One of my favorites.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

MithShrike said:


> Nice. Lemme know when ya get mine.


DUDE......can't you see that SANCHO PANZA box by my ugly mug? I almost crapped myself and started to cry....as I thought I had just received my first box. Even though it wasn't a unwrapped box, it was jam packed with ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 20 or 25 cigars.

Thanks bro...really. I have never had the Diablo and thought it looked interesting. Can't believe I have some to try now. Thanks!

Really guys......I am overwhelmed. It is just amazing. :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I want one of those candy canes.
That'd go good with a big fat nasty El Original and a cup of coffee.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I sent some extra boxes with mine so you can send me everything your wife doesn't allow you to keep.
I'll be happy to keep a watchful eye over your stuff. It'll be safe with me.
Honest.
It's probably best that you don't count anything though, just in case I have a moment of weakness. Not sayin I would, but who knows, ya know?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Yes... one day... our children, and our children's children will speak in hushed tones when they retell the legend that was the "FishforFree Bombing." 

We will use it as a point of reference, such as... "where were you when the fish-bomb hit?" * :r


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> DUDE......can't you see that SANCHO PANZA box by my ugly mug? I almost crapped myself and started to cry....as I thought I had just received my first box. Even though it wasn't a unwrapped box, it was jam packed with ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 20 or 25 cigars.
> 
> Thanks bro...really. I have never had the Diablo and thought it looked interesting. Can't believe I have some to try now. Thanks!
> 
> Really guys......I am overwhelmed. It is just amazing. :ss


Ah I thought someone else might have sent it to ya. Those Gran Habanos have been resting for about 6 months. Enjoy! I counted 18 before I sent 'em out but they may have bred.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

shilala said:


> I sent some extra boxes with mine so you can send me everything your wife doesn't allow you to keep.
> I'll be happy to keep a watchful eye over your stuff. It'll be safe with me.
> Honest.
> It's probably best that you don't count anything though, just in case I have a moment of weakness. Not sayin I would, but who knows, ya know?


Yeah..........my wife is allowing me to keep everything...strangle enough.

However if you would like some, you are certainly welocme to come by and have a sit ans a few smokes with me bro. Anytime!! :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Yes... one day... our children, and our children's children will speak in hushed tones when they retell the legend that was the "FishforFree Bombing." *
> 
> *We will use it as a point of reference, such as... "where were you when the fish-bomb hit?" *:r


Dood, you was fffished.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Yes... one day... our children, and our children's children will speak in hushed tones when they retell the legend that was the "FishforFree Bombing." *
> 
> *We will use it as a point of reference, such as... "where were you when the fish-bomb hit?" *:r


Classic Joe. That's CLASSIC! And believe me, I will most defintely NEVER forget the day the fish-bomb hit!! :chk :chk :chk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

:r Good stuff!

...And that *Six Grapes Port* from Richard? Oh my... an EXCELLENT port - and usually around $20 a bottle. Hope you enjoy it... probably something the wife would like as well. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hock...line and sinker :r:r 6 grapes:dr:dr great hit all around!!:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Sailor,

Is that the real name of that Port? I wanna get a bottle. I love Port.

Thanks,
Al



Old Sailor said:


> Hock...line and sinker :r:r 6 grapes:dr:dr great hit all around!!:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> Yeah..........my wife is allowing me to keep everything...strangle enough.
> 
> However if you would like some, you are certainly welocme to come by and have a sit ans a few smokes with me bro. Anytime!! :tu


Don't tell her I told you so, but she's as excited for you as you're excited.  She's a sweetheart, you're a lucky guy. :tu

And...
I'm still trying to get down there to Florida this winter, but now it's turning spring.
Last year I was in Key Largo for 15 days, the year before, Sarasota for 10 days.
I'd like to be in Bradenton for Spring Training, watch some ballgames and kick back.
My bud wants me to go to the Keys with him next week, I might just do it.
If we end up your way, I'll definately stop and smoke your cigars. No doubt. :tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

You've been smacked around pretty good it looks like!


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

I wish I had more time to read more threads here. Saw the 20 that rode like 100, but just passed it by and didn't really pay any attention to it.

Well, having just gotten into a trade with Scott - "in order to build up our respective trader feedback" - had I realized what what going on, I'd have gotten into this strike.

Scott, You're a good man! Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Thanks Richard!! Really. Notice in my mouth in the pic below.....seems I thought the fishing lure was a cigar.....


Beleive it or not, folks, that lure really would catch Bass. Fished like a Zara Spook, it would be deadly. That is a very special lure though. I would put it in the display case. Great aresenal you sent there, Richard.:tu


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, I think we all know *one* person who won't be checking the JoeCigar site for a while....
OK, a few days anyway!:ss


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Congrats to Scott, the richest man in Clearwater :tu

Remember, every time a bomb falls, a gorilla gets his nanners. The Chiquita company is working overtime this weekend. 

Great job, you smelly 'rillas!!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Yes... one day... our children, and our children's children will speak in hushed tones when they retell the legend that was the "FishforFree Bombing." *
> 
> *We will use it as a point of reference, such as... "where were you when the fish-bomb hit?" *:r


Drooling at my computer and at the same time laughing and having a good time knowing I was part of it:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Just remember Scott give them a bit of time to light, after the first puff you'll be hooked.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Just remember Scott give them a bit of time to light, after the first puff you'll be hooked.


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyeah.....I'm right wicha bro.....  :r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> Well, I think we all know *one* person who won't be checking the JoeCigar site for a while....
> OK, a few days anyway!:ss


Ha! He probably has 10 bids on Cbid that end today.:tu


----------

